# Geeignetes Filtersystem



## Schuster Josef (19. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!!


Ich bin auf der suche nach einem geeigneten __ Filtersystem für meinen Gartenteich.



Angaben zum Teich:

Der Teich besteht seit Juni 2009 und ist ein Folienteich. 
Aufbau: Tiefenzone, Mittelzone und Flachwasserzone. Den Boden bedecken zum größten teil Kieselsteine (35-70mm).

ca. 40m² Oberfläche (9mx6m Birnenform)
ca. 15 000l Wasser
max tiefe ca. 1,2m (2mx2m)

ca. 50 verschiedene Wasserpflanzen (zusätzliche Pflanzen (ca. 20) folgen).

Das Wasser ist nur leicht trüb/grün. Seit bestehen war eine Sicht bis zum Teichgrund immer gegeben.
Fischbesatz seit August 2009: 3 Rotaugen mit ca. 20cm länge. 5 Teichmuscheln


Wasserwerte (Tröpfchentest) vom 17.04.2010:

pH: 7,2 - 7,4
GH: 2
KH: 2
NO2: <0,01
NH4: <0,05
NO3: 1
PO4: <0,02


Gewünschter Besatz: 

ca. 10 Koi
ca. 10-15 __ Moderlieschen 
ca. 10 Bitterlinge



Aufstellung der Filteranlage:

Die Filteranlage soll in einem ca. 15m entfernten Gebäude untergebracht werden. 
Der Höhenunterschied beträgt ca. 2 - 2,5m (tiefste Stelle im Teich - Filter).



Welcher Filter wäre hier optimal. Ich hätte da an das Oase BioSmart Set 24000 gedacht. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ruhmer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Ruhmer 

Also bei deinem Wunschbesatz ist die Anlage viel zu klein, bzw. ist der Reinigungsaufwand viel zu hoch.

Bei der Teichgröße und dem Wunschbesatz würde ich dir zu einem Vliesfilter (gepumpt) raten (500er/600er Klasse), der ist in der Anschaffung sicherlich teurer, auch die Vlieskosten sollte man sich vorher überlegen.
Als UVC reicht bei dir eine 36 Watt locker aus.

Nur dein Kies im Teich wird dir bald zu schaffen machen.


----------



## Schuster Josef (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo!!

Mein Vorname ist Andreas, hab ich vergessen zu schreiben, sorry!!


Ok, also so ein Vliesfilter ist mir dann doch zu teuer. Ab 3000 ... das ist mir zu viel.

Als Alternative: Wie siehts mit diesem System aus "OASE BIOsys Set 3 Screenmatic"??
Denn (Wunsch)Fischbesatz etwas zurück schrauben, dann dürfte das klappen?? Oder irre ich?? Dieser ist nicht ganz so teuer.

Welche Alternativen (wenns geht kein Eigenbau) habe ich noch?? Es muss nicht unbedingt ein System von Oas.. sein. 


In welcher Hinsicht werde ich Probleme mit meine Kies bekommen?? 
Wegen Schmutz und Schlammablagerungen??


mfg

ANDI


----------



## Schuessel (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*



Schuster Josef schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht werde ich Probleme mit meine Kies bekommen??
> Wegen Schmutz und Schlammablagerungen??



Jup, ich denke genau deswegen... das wird sich sicher schön in den groben Kies setzen und den zuschmaoddern - und Du wirst es da wohl nicht so ohne den Kies zu bewegen raus bekommen - so wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe...

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

falls es noch geht, den kies ausräumen ... oder eventuell mit sand überschütten ...

ich hatte massive probleme mit fischen, die durch die schmodderecken zugrunde gegangen sind. würd ich NIE wieder machen! schaut anfangs gut aus und dann sieht man nur mehr die algen und dreck!


----------



## Schuster Josef (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo!!

Danke für die Infos!!

Werd mal schauen wie ich das Problem am besten bewerkstelligen kann.
Sand hört sich gut an. 


Wegen dem Filter ... hat da noch jemand hilfreiche Tipps für mich??


mfg

ANDI


----------



## biowaba (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Andreas,

ersteinmal sieht Dein Teich sehr gut aus
Dein Problem könnte sehr einfach gelöst werden, da Du sowieso vor hast eine Filteranlage in etwas Entfernung zum Teich unterzubringen.
Dabei ist bei dem Teichvolumen von ca. 15 m³ nur ein geringen Aufwand notwendig.
Grundsätzlich sollte das Teichwasservolumen täglich ca. 3 mal durch die Filteranlage geschickt werden. Das heist, ca. 1,9 m³ / h bei 24 stündigem Betrieb, oder ca. 3,8 m³ / h bei nur 12 stündigem Betrieb der Filteranlage. ( kann über Zeitschaltuhr zum Beispeil alle 2 Stunden für eine Stunde laufen )
Bei Deinem zu erwartenden Höhenunterschied von ca. 2,5 m sollte die eingesetzte Tauchpumpe noch die Leistung entsprechend der Leistungskurve der gewählten Pumpe erbringen. da noch Schläuche, ventile und ein Filter sowie andere Einbauteile zu berücksichtigen sind, wär es gut, wenn die Pumpe bei 2,5 m mindestens noch 30 % Lesitungsreserve hätte. Also bei den benötigten 3,8 m³ / h müsste die Pumpe ca. 5 m³/h an Leistungsfähigkeit haben.
Am besten die Pumpe bekommt gleich einen angesetzten Bodenabzug montiert und wird in der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches platziert.
Was wird noch benötigt: 
- eine kleine Dosierstation für ein biologisch abbaubares Flockungsmittel ( bitte keine chemischen oder sythetischen !! )
  ( zur Dosierung von ca. 1,5 Liter Flockungsmittel pro Monat 
  ( nur von April-August ) )
- ein kleiner funktionsfähiger Filter ( ca. 250 x 250 x 660 mm )
- ein Bodenabzug in der tiefsten Teichzone ( am besten im Grobkies unterbebracht 
   und den gleich als Vorsieb gegen das Absaugen von Grobschmutz und Fischen
   benutzen )
- vielleicht noch ein 300 Liter Fass, für das sammeln des Rückspülwassers aus dem 
  Filter
- ca. 40 m Schlauch DN 40 mm + dazugehörige Schnellverschraubungen + 
  Kugelhähne 
und das wars dann auch schon fast !

Insgesamt nicht viel Aufwand, aber mit sicherlich großem Nutzen und wieder Freude am Teich.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*



> Grundsätzlich sollte das Teichwasservolumen täglich ca. 3 mal durch die Filteranlage geschickt werden. Das heist, ca. 1,9 m³ / h bei 24 stündigem Betrieb, oder ca. 3,8 m³ / h bei nur 12 stündigem Betrieb der Filteranlage. ( kann über Zeitschaltuhr zum Beispeil alle 2 Stunden für eine Stunde laufen )




Dachte bisher immer, dass ein Filter 24/7 laufen soll, wegen der Biologie, die sonst einen Abgang macht. Grad bei Teichen mit Kois, bzw. Fischbesatz im allgemeinen, hatte ich hier öfters was davon gehört das man das Teichvolumen nach Möglichkeit ca. alle 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter schicken soll. Würde bei einem 15m³ Teich dann also eine Pumpe mit ca. 8000l/h bedeuten wenn man mal den Verlust durch den Höhenunterschied außen vorlässt. 

Mein Teich läuft seit letzten Jahr mit einem 4 Kammerfilter an einer 8000er Pumpe und einer 25W UVC (ist mit ca. 12.000l etwas kleiner). Wir hatten Jahrelang selbst mit trüben Wasser zu kämpfen (was wohl auch daran gelegen haben mag, dass wir wenig Pflanzen und einen kleinen Druckfilter hatten der max. 6h am Tag lief). Seit dem der neue Filter läuft haben wir Grundsicht und endlich mehr Spaß am Teich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Staphan,
24/7 ist schon das beste, aber die Intervallschaltung, die Roland beschrieben hat ist auch möglich.
Was du nicht machen kannst ist, den Filter über Nacht abschalten, dann fängst du jeden Morgen aufs neue an.

Man kann nicht pauschal sagen das der Teich alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter muss, das hängt zum einem vom Teich ab und zum anderen vom Besatz, Fütterung etc. Ist halt so eine Faustregel die man gerne verwendet.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Ah, jetzt ja, hatte das mit den Intervall überlesen. Aber sind da zwei Stunden nicht auch schon nen bisschen viel? Oder belüftet man den Filter bei der Anwendungsart generell? Frag nur weil es doch meistens heißt, dass man möglichst die aeroben Prozesse im Filter haben will und nicht die anaeroben. Wenn man den Filter jetzt für zwei Stunden nicht laufen lässt dürfte der O2-Wert doch ziemlich im Keller sein oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Belüften würde ich in jedem Fall. Ich würde 24/7 laufen lassen. Dann hat man die Probleme nicht, oder muss sich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo,



			
				biowaba schrieb:
			
		

> - eine kleine Dosierstation für ein biologisch abbaubares Flockungsmittel ( bitte keine chemischen oder sythetischen !! )
> ( zur Dosierung von ca. 1,5 Liter Flockungsmittel pro Monat
> 
> - ein kleiner funktionsfähiger Filter ( ca. 250 x 250 x 660 mm )




Am besten wären m.M.n. *KEINE* Mittel egal ob "Biologisch abbaubar" oder nicht.......... 

Denn auf die Packung schreiben kann man viel. 

Mach den Filter um ein vielfaches größer und bau gleichzeitig dazu eine gute Vorabscheidung, denn es geht auch ohne...........


----------



## Platin (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo.



biowaba schrieb:


> - ein kleiner funktionsfähiger Filter ( ca. 250 x 250 x 660 mm )


Was soll das für ein Filter sein?



biowaba schrieb:


> - ein Bodenabzug in der tiefsten Teichzone ( am besten im Grobkies unterbebracht
> *und den gleich als Vorsieb gegen das Absaugen von Grobschmutz* und Fischen
> *benutzen* )



 Ist das dein Ernst? 


Mal kurz zusammengefasst (wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe):
Der Kies diehnt als Vorsieb für den Grobschmutz und ein 41 Liter Filter reicht für 15m³  inklusive Koi?


----------



## biowaba (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

hallo zusammen,

eigentlich haben ja alle Recht, nur wär es gut, wenn Ihr es Euch nochmal ganz in Ruhe durchlesen würdet !
Ich sprach von 24 Stunden Betrieb mit 1,8 m³/ h und einem alternativen Betrieb mit 12 h / Tag, für die die nicht 24 Stunden laufen lassen möchten !
Grundsätzlich ist es richtiger, mit kleiner Leistung ganztägig zu Filtern, ohne Frage besser als nur Stundenweise !
Was die Biologie im Filter selbst angeht, so ist folgendes dazu zu sagen:
- ein Filter ( hiermit meine ich kein biologisches Behandlungssystem, wie zum Beispiel Beadfilter ) sollte keinerlei Eigenbiologie bilden lassen, da diese in Filtern zu anerroben Zonen führen können und genau das Gegenteil erreichen, was eigentlich mit dem Filter realisiert werden sollte, nähmlich Filterprozeß und nicht Faulprozeß !
- Dazu ist es aber notwendig, dass der Filter immer frei verfügbar ist, er nicht zu lange betrieben wird ohne ihn Rückzuspülen !
- ein zulang betriebener Filter, der das Filtrat nur in sich verpresst ist nicht mehr gut Rückspülbar, weil es dann nicht zu schaffen ist, die zurückgehaltenen Filtratstoffe genügend aufzuwirbeln und aus dem Filter entfernen zu können, er wird mit der Zeit zu einer tickenden anerroben, verkeimten Zeitbombe und das soll er gerade nicht werden !


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

nochmal bzgl. intervalschaltung ... ist es in dem fall nicht so, dass man mit ein/aus/ein/aus/... die pumpe vermehrt belastet?! d.h. eventuell stromersparnis, die durch mehrkosten bei der pumpenanschaffung alle paar jahre aufgefressen wird?!


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Ihrs,

als technisch völlig ahnungslos 

 muss ich mal dazwischen fragen: 

Kann es sein, dass hier Filter nicht gleich Filter ist und Äppel mit Birnen verglichen werden 

. 
Also, dass der eine von einem mechanischen Filter spricht (was für mich z.B. ein Spaltsieb wäre) und der andere von einem biologischen (was für mich die Regentonne-Helix-Nummer wäre)?

Korrigiert mich oder klärt mich auf. Und versucht es mal so, dass ich als Mädchen 

 das auch verstehe.


----------



## Platin (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo

Der biowaba empfiehlt einen rein mechanischen Filter, dessen Maße (zufälligerweise :__ nase ) genau zu einen Filter von seiner Webseite passen. 

biowaba könnte ja mal erklären ob sein Filter z.B. mit Fadenalgen klar kommt. Vielleicht ist aber auch der Grobkies als "Vorsieb" zwingend notwendig um sie fernzuhalten?


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Thorsten,

 Fadenalgen aus Grobkies pulen ist aber doch Sklavenarbeit


----------



## fbschroeder (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Moin Leute,
ich habe hier so etwas gelesen von wegen "Filter nur teilweise laufen lassen".
Das ist aus meiner Erfahrung nun der größte Blödsinn, den man nur machen kann. Welchen Grund - außer der Stromersparniss - sollte so etwas haben? Hierzu einmal eine vielleicht "etwas freche" Anmerkung meinerseits:
Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, den Filter 24 h laufen zu lassen, weil er den Strom nicht bezahlen kann, der sollte sich meiner Meinung nach ein anderes Hobby suchen. 
Also wenn Filter, dann auch durchlaufen lassen.

Zum Filter:
Guter Vorfilter ist natürlich das A und O. Wichtig wäre zunächst einmal das Maximalbudget zu wissen. Dann kann man daraus auch einen angemessenen Filter kreieren.

Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Schuster Josef (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Gemeinde!!

Mein Budget ist auf ca. 1000€ begrenzt.


Was haltet ihr von diesen Filter (Nur der Siebfilter)??

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25844/?q=filter+bauen

Danach zB.: einen Screenmatic 12 oder ähnliches. 


Momentan hängt ne Meßner Pumpe mit 4500l/h im Teich. Reicht diese aus??

Gewünschter Besatz:

ca. 6 Koi
ca. 10 __ Moderlieschen
ca. 10 Bitterlinge

mfg
ANDI


----------



## Schuster Josef (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Leute!!


Hab heute zufällig ne günstige Aquamax 8500 für 180€ bekommen (Abverkauf -50%, 5 Jahre Garantie!!). 

Mein momentaner Favorit ist der Sreenmatic 12, da dieser eine Vorfilterung eingebaut hat und diesen automatisch abscheidet. 
Von der Größe passt dieser ebenfalls am dafür vorgesehenen Platz. 
Und mein Budget wird dadurch auch nicht gesprengt.

Die Frage nun ob dieser für meine Filterung groß genug dimensioniert ist??
Der Filter wird 24h/7 laufen. 


Danke für alle Tipps und Meinungen.


mfg

ANDI


----------



## ebo (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo.

Ich hatte den Filter für meine damals 7000 Liter mit 4 Koi. 

Das war schon grenzwertig. Alleine der Reinigungsintervall von dem Screen war die Hölle. Teilweise mehrfach täglich. Wie das mittlerweile mit der Automatik funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber die Wasserwerte waren ok. Wenn man von der Reinigung absieht war der Filter ok. Aber für 15.000 Liter und dementsprechend Koi würde ich sagen: Nein!


Meine Meinung:
Wenn dein Budget begrenzt ist dann kauf dir ein Spaltsieb und bastel dir hinter dem Sieb 2 Filtertonnen. Das ist allemal besser als der besagte Oase.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## biowaba (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*



Platin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der biowaba empfiehlt einen rein mechanischen Filter, dessen Maße (zufälligerweise :__ nase ) genau zu einen Filter von seiner Webseite passen.
> 
> biowaba könnte ja mal erklären ob sein Filter z.B. mit Fadenalgen klar kommt. Vielleicht ist aber auch der Grobkies als "Vorsieb" zwingend notwendig um sie fernzuhalten?



hallo Thorsten,
eben weil wir im Wasser keine Fadenalgen mehr haben, ist eine einfache Unterbringung des Ansaugstutzens der Unterwasserpumpe in einem Kiesbett möglich. Diese Lösung ist sehr einfach und hält zum Beispiel ab, dass Fische oder ähnliches am Ansaugstutzen zu Problemen führen würden.

Wer sich einmal mit der Filtertechnik ausführlich befasst wird vielleicht merken, dass es nicht notwendig ist große Filter einzusetzten, sondern es ausreicht kleine aber funktionsfähige Filter mit dem entsprechend abgestimmten Gesamtsystem zu wählen.
Nicht nur der Filter allein sondern das Gesamtsystem ist für die Bewältigung der wassertechnischen Aufgaben entscheidend !

Es wird immer unterschiedliche Meinungen auf Grund unterschiedlicher Erfahrungen geben. Ein Erfahrungsaustausch bringt manchmal mehr als Geld und Zeit zum Fenster hinaus zu werfen.


----------



## Platin (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Roland



biowaba schrieb:


> eben weil wir im Wasser keine Fadenalgen mehr haben, ist eine einfache Unterbringung des Ansaugstutzens der Unterwasserpumpe in einem Kiesbett möglich. Diese Lösung ist sehr einfach und hält zum Beispiel ab, dass Fische oder ähnliches am Ansaugstutzen zu Problemen führen würden.


Aber wie kommen die Fadenalgen aus dem Teich? Und wie hält man seinen Teich Fadenalgen frei? Du kannst ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Fadenalgen nie wieder kommen. 
Was ist mit Fischkot oder Laub? Diese bleiben, dank dem Kies als Vorsieb, im Teich und zersetzen sich dort?! Da wäre es doch sinnvoller sein Geld gleich in einen guten Vorfilter zu investieren, der Fadenalgen, Fischkot, Laub usw. rausfiltert. Ich gebe einmal Geld aus für einen Vorfilter (fertig oder selbstgebaut) und habe keine monatlichen Kosten für irgendwelche Mittelchen.



biowaba schrieb:


> Wer sich einmal mit der Filtertechnik ausführlich befasst wird vielleicht merken, dass es nicht notwendig ist große Filter einzusetzten, sondern es ausreicht kleine aber funktionsfähige Filter mit dem entsprechend abgestimmten Gesamtsystem zu wählen.
> Nicht nur der Filter allein sondern das Gesamtsystem ist für die Bewältigung der wassertechnischen Aufgaben entscheidend !


Wo ist in Deinem System der Bioteil oder ist dieser nicht notwendig? (Ammoniak, Nitrit, Nitrat)


----------



## biowaba (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Thorsten,

wie ich schon gesagt habe, ist der Filter in unserem System nur ein Teil. Dieser Teil ist zwar wichtig und unumgänglich, jedoch nicht alles.
Wenn Du mal ausführlicher auf unserer Seite mit etwas Zeit ließt, wirst Du für viele Fragen eine Antwort finden können. Doch hier nochmal in Kurzform :
- das Wasser wird vom Boden und einem Skimmer abgezogen und dort mit entsprechend dimensionierten Vorfiltern ( dazu kann auch schon in manchen Fällen ein Kiesbett als Vorfilter dienen, ist aber nicht die Regel! ) vom grobem Schmutz befreit ( Siebkörbe )
- der feinere Schmutzanteil wird mit dem Wasser über die Pumpe durch einen Cyclon geleitet, in dem nochmals gröbere der schon kleinen Schmutzpartikel ausgesondert werden
- danach gelangt das Wasser in den eigentlichen Filter und wieder zurück zum Gewässer
- die organischen Bestandteile, die sich im Wasser befinden ( auch Mikroalgen ) und so klein sind, dass sie kein Filter zurückhalten könnte werden durch das biologisch abbaubare Flockungsmittel zu filterfähigen Flocken zusammengeballt, sodass sie im Filter zurückgehalten werden können
- ist der Filter gesättigt, wird er rückgespült, dabei alle gefilterten Stoffe und mit ihnen auch die in ihnen beinhalteten Nährstoffe, auch das für die Algenbildung verantwortliche Phosphat aus dem Filter und damit aus dem Wasserkreislauf ausgetragen ( das Rückspülwasser ist bester Dünger ! )

- Damit ist gewährleistet, dass sich auf Grund der so vollzogenen Filtration und der damit verbundenen Nährstoffminimierung nur noch so viele Nähstoffe im Wasser befinden, die zur Aufrechterhaltung des Lebens im Wasser notwendig und keine Nährstoffüberschüsse mehr vorhanden sind.

- Somit ist die Grundlage entfernt, die sonst wieder für neues Algenwachstum sorgen würde, der Phosphatgehalt des Wassers ist unter 0,01 mg/ Liter eingestellt ! und bleibt auf diesem Niveau, da immer wieder kleine Mengen des biologisch abbaubaren Flockungsmittels zudosiert werden, der Filterprozess ständig aufrecht erhalten wird und sich so das Gesamtsystem im Gleichgewicht befindet.

- Ist die Notwendigkeit gegeben, dass zusätzlicher biologischer Abbau an gelösten Nährstoffen mit einer Desinfektion des Wassers, wie in einem Schwimmbad oder ähnlichem Schwimmteich vollzogen werden soll, wird zusätzlich zum Filtersystem noch die biologische Zelle eingesetzt. In dieser werden alle nach der Filterstrecke noch im Wasser enthaltenen Nährstöffe inklusive anfallender Keime verdaut. Es entsteht so eine Wasserqualität, die mit Trinkwasser vergleichbar ist, in manchen Fällen sogar besser, als das eingeleitete Trinkwasser aus dem zur Verfügung stehenden Leitungsnetz.

Auf jeden Fall : sauber, klar und super weich !

Es gibt natürlich noch andere Möglichkeiten, wie auch von Dir angesprochen, es wäre ja schlimm, wenn es nur eine Lösung gäbe !

Jeder darf und kann sich zu diesem oder jenem hingezogen fühlen und seinen eigenen Weg beschreiten, um an das gewünschte Ziel zu gelangen. Das spricht ja niemend ab.

Um den für sich selbst besten Weg zu finden, ist man gut beraten, wenn man sich Alternativen ansieht, sie bestmöglichst beurteilt und dann entscheidet.

Für Fragen stehe ich sehr gern zur Verfügung. Ich will und kann aber keinen Überreden sich mit dem, was wir an Erfahrung gesammelt haben zu beschäftigen. Das darf jeder für sich aus freiem Willen tun, oder erläßt es einfach sein, auch nicht schlimm, ich helfe gern denen, die es möchten !


----------



## Schuster Josef (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Leute!!

Habe heute mal 20 neue Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt. 

Hab mich jetzt entschieden den Filter selbst zu bauen. Als Vorfilter einen Siebfilter mit 280my.
Als Vorlage dient ein hier im Forum bereits vorgestellter Siebfilter. Teile dafür sind bereits gekauft.

Als Biofilter werde ich eine Regentonne (200 od. 300l) mit __ Hel-x befüllen. Hab da an HXF12KLL/VE 100 l, weiß gedacht. 
Das Wasser läuft vom Siebfilter in den unteren Bereich der  Tonne und oben wieder zum Teich zurück. Als Pumpe dient eine Aquamax 8500. 
Ich hoffe das passt so, falls nicht bitte um Tipps Verbesserungen!!!


mfg

ANDI


----------



## biowaba (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Andy,

zu den pflanzen und dem Siebfilter kann ich nichts sagen, kenne ich nicht !
Pumpe, scheint o.k.
die __ Hel-x sehen auch nicht schlecht aus, was eventuell besser wär, wenn Du das Regenfass von oben anströnst und unten wieder auslaufen lässt, dann ist es ein Rieselstromreaktor, der besser wirkt als umgekehrt zu fahren.
Beim Übertrömen bekommen die Mikroben den notwendigen Sauerstoff neben den Nährstoffen und können so viel besser aerob wirken.
Der Wechsel von lebenden und sterbenden Mikroben ist so auch besser verwirklicht, der biologische Teil muss so nicht rückgspült werden, er reinigt sich so selbst.

Ich finde eine gute Lösung, die Richtigkeit wird sich herausstellen.


----------



## Schuessel (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hi,
warum sollte der Biologische Teil denn gespült werden? Werden die abgestorbenen Bakterien denn nicht von ganz allein mit raus geschwemmt? Und warum sollte "Der Wechsel von lebenden und sterbenden Mikroben" so auch besser verwirklicht sein als bei Durchströmung von unten? Bitte um Erklärung!

Und muss das HelX denn nicht komplett im Wasser sein? Wenn das nur berieselt wird ist ja nur ein Teil feucht, das wird doch - wenn ich das richtig verstehe - auf diese Art und Weise innen garnicht richtig nass, :shock wenn das Wasser unten ablaufen soll. 

Siedeln sich denn bei Berieselung da überhaupt vernünftig Bakterien an? Hast Du das schonmal so ausprobiert? Klingt so, als ob der Pluspunkt von dem HelX, die große Oberfläche, dann überhaupt nicht so richtig zum genutzt wird...

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Schuster Josef (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage!!

Hab die ganzen Beiträge durchgeackert, bin aber nicht wirklich schlau geworden.
Ich habe gelesen das in meinem Fall das sinkende __ Hel-x das richtige ist!!??!!

Welches Hel-x sollte ich verwenden schwimmendes oder sinkendes??
Ist das "HXF12KLL/VE 100 l, weiß" schwimmend oder sinkend??


Den Siebfilter versuche ich nach diesen Vorlagen zu fertigen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25844/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26055/?q=siebfilter



mfg

ANDI


----------



## Schuster Josef (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo!!

Hab die letzten Tage genutzt und meinen Filter fertiggestellt.

Hab mich letztendlich dann für einen fertigen Vorfilter (250my Spaltsieb) entschieden. 
Dazu eine 210l Regentonne gefüllt mit 100l Siporax. Zusätzlich ne Belüftungspumpe (180l/h) installiert. Als Pumpe verwende ich eine 8500 Aquamax.
Zum Schutz vor Überlauf habe ich einen Feuchtigkeitssensor in der Regentonne platziert der meine Pumpe abschaltet.

Hier ein paar Bilder:



                   


Falls noch jemand Tipps/Verbesserungen für mich hat ... bin für alles offen.

mfg

ANDI


----------



## Schuster Josef (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo!!

Die ersten Koi für meinen Teich.

   

Zwei von drei Rotaugen habe ich aus dem Teich genommen. Den letzte werd ich auch noch erwischen.
Nächste Woche kommen dann ca. 10 Bitterlinge und noch zusätzlich 5 Teichmuscheln rein.

mfg

ANDI


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hi Andi,

bleib lieber bei Koi. 

Die Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln wirst Du bestimmt nicht häufig zu Gesicht bekommen, solltest Du aber, was wir nicht hoffen, mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, eine medizinische Behandlung durchführen zu müssen, wirst du mit denen Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Schuster Josef (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo!!

Werd ma des mit de Bitterlinge nu überlegen. 
Obwoh die Muschel vom letzten Jahr sehe ich schon!!

Am liebsten wärn mir ja __ Moderlieschen, nur hat die keiner in meiner näheren Umgebung.
Werd heut mal nachfragen ob sie mir doch welche besorgen können!!


Aber am meisten macht mir das Wetter sorgen. Die Temperatur im Teich ist auf 10°C gefallen.


mfg

ANDI


----------



## biowaba (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*



Schuessel schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum sollte der Biologische Teil denn gespült werden? Werden die abgestorbenen Bakterien denn nicht von ganz allein mit raus geschwemmt? Und warum sollte "Der Wechsel von lebenden und sterbenden Mikroben" so auch besser verwirklicht sein als bei Durchströmung von unten? Bitte um Erklärung!
> 
> Und muss das HelX denn nicht komplett im Wasser sein? Wenn das nur berieselt wird ist ja nur ein Teil feucht, das wird doch - wenn ich das richtig verstehe - auf diese Art und Weise innen garnicht richtig nass, :shock wenn das Wasser unten ablaufen soll.
> ...



Hallo,
der biologische Teil muß ja auch bei einem Rieselsystem nicht gespült werden, hatte ich ja schon gesagt. Bei einem Rieselsystem wird das abgestorbene Material nach unten ausgetragen und landet dann wieder im Filter, damit ist es weg.

Eben weil das Helix bei einem Rieselsystem nur angefeuchtet ( Überströmt ) wird bildet sich auf der Oberfläche eine Mikrobiogogie, die nur hauch dünn, aber sehr aerob und damit sehr optimal ist. Nicht dicke, sondern sehr dünne mikrobiologische Beläge sind wirklich aktiv !

Auf diesem Prinzip funktionieren alle so genannten Rieselstrom-Biofilter, diese gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten, sie funktionieren wie unser System sehr gut !, besser als biologische Filtersysteme die im Wasser stehen und von unten durchströmt werden. Dies hängt wiederum mit der optimalen Sauerstoff- und Nährstoffversorgung in den Rieselstrom- Bioanlagen zusammen.

Auch die Helix Körper werden in diesen Systemen sowohl aussen als auch innen benätzt, nur können sie nicht zuwachsen und so keine aneroben Bakterien gebildet werden!

Der Bau eines solchen Rieselstrom Biofilters ist einfacher als ein wassergefluteter Filter. Auch das können Selbermacher ganz einfach tun ! Eine kleine Anleitung wär machbar, wenn gewünscht.

Beim Druckfilter, der auf jeden Fall gebraucht wird sollte man allerdings auf richtig funktionierende Technik zurückgreifen. Das was es bisher gab und noch gibt funktioniert "leider" nicht richtig und selbstgebastelte Druckfilter mit Technikbestandteilen herkömmlicher Druckfilter " leider " auch nicht. Daher ist hierfür leider keine Selbermachmethode anwendbar.


----------



## Schuster Josef (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo!!

Kurze Zwischenbilanz:

Wasserwerte alle top, ausser GH = 3 und KH= 3, kann ich aber nicht änder weil wir generell sehr weiches Wasser haben. 
Der pH wert liegt bei ca. 7,4 - 7-6.

Nach 2 Wochen Filterbetrieb ist das Wasser glasklar geworden. Die Temperatur liegt momentan bei 16°C. 
Die Fische sind munter, sehr aktiv und fressen ganz normal!!
Fischbesatz: 1 __ Rotauge und 6 Koi. 

Die Wasserpflanzen kommen auch schon langsam in Gang. 

Mal schaun wenns wärmer wird, ob das Wasser dann immer noch klar bleibt.

mfg

ANDI


----------



## biowaba (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Andi,

na wie ist es in der Zwischenzeit mit Deinem Teich,
- ist das Wasser noch klar ?
- hast Du Fadenalgen ?
- was macht der Filter ?

bei mir sieht es zurzeit so aus, schönes sauberes klares Wasser ohne jegliche Algenspuren bei derzeit 32 ° C


----------



## CrimsonTide (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

32°C Wassertemperatur? Hoff ich doch nicht ... bei mir ist mit 27°C schon hoch ...


----------



## biowaba (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> 32°C Wassertemperatur? Hoff ich doch nicht ... bei mir ist mit 27°C schon hoch ...



sorry, 32 °C Luft und 26° C das Wasser.


----------



## Schuster Josef (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Leute!!

Wassertemperatur momentan 28°C.
Wasser ist klar, Wasserwerte in Ordnung.

PH= 7,4
KH=3
GH=3
NO2= 0
NO4=<0,1
NO3= 5

Pflanzen wachsen gut (hab diese Woche nochmals 15 Pflanzen gesetzt). Den Fischen geht es prächtig.
Nur ein paar Fadenalgen haften an den Pflanzen, ist aber nicht schlimm.

Werd bei Gelegenheit Fotos reinstellen.


Der Filter läuft wunderbar. Bisher keine Probleme. 

mfg

ANDI


----------



## biowaba (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Andi,

danke für die Info, dann scheint ja Deine Mühe nicht umsonst gewesen zu sein.

Wär sehr nett, wenn Du auch mal einige Bilder vom Filter mit einstellen könntest, Danke.


----------



## Schuster Josef (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo Gemeinde!!

Soo hier die versprochenen Fotos:

                 

mfg

ANDI


----------



## Schuster Josef (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Geeignetes  Filtersystem*

Hallo!!

Hier ein paar aktuelle Fotos von heute:

       


Wasserwerte sind top. Keine Fadenalgen bzw.: Schwebealgen. 
Die Fische sind gesund und munter. Haben auch Nachwuchs bekommen. 
Ich tippe auf __ Moderlieschen, die sind aber noch ganz winzig ca. 2mm. 

Der Filter läuft Problemlos, ab und zu das Sieb vom Siebfilter reinigen und das wars auch schon. 
Dazu habe ich wieder ein paar Pflanzen gesetzt. 
__ Papageienfeder (ca. 40-60cm tief) und ne zusätzliche Seerose.


mfg

ANDI


----------

